# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  translate Russian to English

## EasyGoingGuy

Privet,moy malish.Chto delaesh?Ya hochu tebe skazat,chto ya soskuchilas.Zhdu s neterpeniem subboti...a segodnya tolko vtornik..

----------


## Ramil

> Privet,moy malish.Chto delaesh?Ya hochu tebe skazat,chto ya soskuchilas.Zhdu s neterpeniem subboti...a segodnya tolko vtornik..

 Hi, my little fellow. What are you doing? I want to say that I miss you. Looking forward to Saturday, and now it's only Tuesday...

----------


## Misnomer

my little fellow? wouldnt babe, hon or smth be better?

----------


## Ramil

> my little fellow? wouldnt babe, hon or smth be better?

 Babe be it.

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by EasyGoingGuy  Privet,moy malish.Chto delaesh?Ya hochu tebe skazat,chto ya soskuchilas.Zhdu s neterpeniem subboti...a segodnya tolko vtornik..   Hi, my little fellow. What are you doing? I want to say that I'm missing you. Looking forward to Saturday, and now it's only Tuesday...

 IMTAC, I would prefer my variant to yours. (but your way to say it is correct)

----------


## EasyGoingGuy

Thanks everyone!

----------


## Misnomer

Google
im missing you -23 500 000
i miss you -  399 000 000 
When are you coming home? I miss you so much. 
to be honest, im missing you sounds a little strange to me)
but wait, who cares?? im not a native   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> Google
> im missing you -23 500 000
> i miss you -  399 000 000 
> When are you coming home? I miss you so much. 
> to be honest, im missing you sounds a little strange to me)
> but wait, who cares?? im not a native

 Think of it as the difference between say, писать and написать. I agree it SOUNDS better to say "I miss you," but "I am missing you" is fine as well. The former is more of an overall term while the latter is more of a "at-the-moment" sort of thing -- while writing this, she's remembering how great he is or whatever and thinking how much it makes her miss him (presumably it's not a temporary "missing" in the sense that she's got 6 other boyfriends    ::  ).

----------


## Misnomer

lol thanks

----------


## Ramil

> my little fellow? wouldnt babe, hon or smth be better?

 Превед кроссафчег would suit you more?  ::

----------


## Misnomer

if it suits you it suits me   ::

----------

